# Anyone going to Omaha Virtual Cubing 2020?



## White KB (Feb 19, 2020)

It's in Omaha, NE, USA and has 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Pyraminx, Skewb, & OH. Hope to go on March 21 * 21 March 2020.
Wish me luck, and comment if you're planning to go! 

*(Need to remember that DD/MM thing. it's throwing me off...)


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 19, 2020)

Good luck
I'm from Aus so no
Events are amazing though


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Mar 4, 2020)

I’m not on this website much (I’m on the Discord a lot though) so I didn’t see this until now. I’m going.


----------



## White KB (Mar 6, 2020)

Just discovered I won't be able to go. Hoping I can go to a competition in Iowa or something in June or early July.


----------

